# How many Commands can a GSD Handle



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

This is a two part question.

1 - How many commands overall can we expect our GSDs to really know.

2 - Can the GSD learn commands for differen situations; for instance

Commands for Schutzhund and Commands for Sledng / Scootering

or Commands for SAR (Serious Work) and Commands for Scootering.

Also, wll the GSD be confused when we are out for a jog (running besdie me) or scootering (pulling) the Scooter from up front. I guess, I am concerned that he starts thinking it is okay to lead vs follow.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

an intelligent dog can learn a fairly large vocabulary as long as someone takes the time to teach them. Maybe arouind 60 words?

They can definitely learn commands for different situations - but it's a good idea to use different commands rather than the same command with different contexts. A lot of dogs can work around sloppy handling - example using "down" to mean both lie down as well as stop jumping on me, "come!" to mean get over here as well as a precision front and finish. But it's not a good idea and not really fair to the dog. Each action should have its own word. Pet peeve - people who tell dogs to "sit down!" Well... which is it?? Sit or down? But as long as you teach them enough vocabulary and are consistent about how you use words, they can learn a lot.








When Grace was younger we were on a SAR team, did dog scootering, basic obedience classes, and agility classes. She had no problem doing different things at different times. She was able to understand that it was okay to pull the scooter with her harness on but not to pull me with the collar and leash when we were walking. Or to walk offleash but stay near me and on the trail when we were on a hike but to range way out in front off trail during SAR. The different commands help but dogs are also good at understanding clues for different situations (harness versus Collar, SAR uniform etc).


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

infinite and yes.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

There was a border collie on a NatGeo show (Dog Genius) that could bring you any of 250 toys by name. And if there was a toy name that the dog hadn't been taught, the dog would rule out all the other possibilities and reason the correct toy to fetch.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Sure they can. Lik everyone else said, you have to be consistent.

My dog has Fuss for SchH heeling, Walk (next to me but not looking), Transport (nextt to me but looking at the helper), and Bike (for when we're on the bike), and when he's under no command at all he pulls me everywhere. A lot is situational. I doubt I could get a transport without the helper, I haven't transfered bike to any other vehicles, and his fus is best when he knows we're training. Walk is my most universal command.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My last service dog knew so many commands. I never counted them, but it was A LOT. He also knew variations of the same command -- Get Medicine (there were different kinds of medicine that he retrieved by name -- and he got them FAST and from different places in the house or my bag) vs Get Dad, Grandma, etc which meant retrieve a person, make sure they know this is an emergency and hurry), and then Go Get Your Cuz, Soccer ball, which meant he could mess around and find exactly the Cuz he wanted (usually the orange one)... 

With my service dog in training, I'm teaching him specific cues ("Get Dad" has become "I NEED Dad") so that there's no confusion. I'm training him as a young pup, so I want him to learn vocabulary and commands/tasks quickly. I'm not trusting as much to intuition as I did with my previous dog. So he will have an even larger vocabulary. 

But I'm sure I could count *at least* 150-200 words my last SD knew and 75 commands or activities associated with those words. We'd have to come up with different words (disks for Frisbees, for example) then he'd figure that out too, so almost everything that was important to him had about 3-4 words associated to it. He paid attention to us and processed everything with incredible speed. 

Not all GSDs are wicked smart, of course. But when you have one that is, I'm convinced there's no limit to what they can learn.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks, very helpful and insightful.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

The question is whether the owner is creative enough to teach the dog many words and commands. Most dogs can learn as much as you can communicate to them in a way they can understand it.

Check out this 9 month old border collie...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE8SLv6GMXE


----------

